# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Tour Mỹ 11 ngày : Los Angeles - San francisco -San Jose - Las vegas

## linh781

*DU LỊCH MỸ VỚI DỊCH VỤ THEO TIÊU CHUẨN MỸ*
*Do Americantours International (ATI) cung cấp*

*Thời Gian:* 9 NGÀY 8 ĐÊM - *Phương Tiện:* MÁY BAY


*NGÀY 01: TPHCM - TAIPEI - LOS ANGELES (ĂN TỐI)*

*9h00:* đón khách tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay đi Taipei (Đài Bắc) 
Đến Taipei, quá cảnh. Tiếp tục đáp chuyến bay đi Mỹ. Bắt đầu *Tour du lịch Mỹ 9 ngày* đầy thú vị.
Chiều/ tối đến *Los Angeles*, làm thủ tục nhập cảnh. Xe đưa đoàn đi ăn tối và về khách sạn nhận phòng. 
Khách sạn Westin Los Angeles Airport ( 5 sao) hoặc khách sạn khác 4 sao
*Ghi chú:* giờ của Bờ Tây Hoa kỳ đi chậm hơn VN 12 tiếng, nên đoàn đến nơi vẫn là trong cùng 1 ngày


*NGÀY 02:* *LOS ANGELES - LAS VEGAS** (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI)
*

Ăn sáng, trả phòng, xe đưa đoàn đi *Las Vegas.* Dọc đường ghé mua sắm và ăn trưa 
Chiều đến Las Vegas, ăn tối nhà hàng Việt Nam và nhận phòng khách sạn Harrah’s (4 sao, khu trung tâm), hoặc tương đương
*Tối:* đoàn đi bộ tham quan *Đại lộ chính Las Vegas Strip.* Từ cầu vượt Tropicana, chụp hình *Tượng sư tử MGM* và *Casino New York*, sau đó lên xe thăm vườn hoa tại Bellagio, *quảng trường La Mã* tại Casino Hotel Caesear, núi lửa phun tại Casino Mirage, tháp Eiffel và các quán cà phê vỉa hè ở khu phố Latin tham dự tour ban đêm với các điểm vui chơi giải trí nổi tiếng
Nghỉ đêm Las Vegas

*NGÀY 03. LAS VEGAS - WEST RIM GRAND CANYON (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI) 
*

Ăn sáng tại khách sạn.Tiếp tục với chuyến *du lịch Mỹ 9 ngày*. Xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan Hẻm núi lớn *Grand Canyon* - một trong những  kỳ quan của thế giới. Quí khách có thể thử cảm giác lạ với chuyến bay bằng trực thăng (chi phí tự túc, 210 USD/ người), sau đó đi tham quan và chụp hình đại vực trong* khu bảo tồn Grand Canyon*
Ăn trưa trong khu của người Da Đỏ. Quí khách có thể thử cảm giác mạnh với*Skywalk* - trạm quan sát bằng đáy kính phía trên vực sâu 1,6km (chi phí tự túc) 
Chiều xe đưa về Las Vegas, ăn tối. 
Đoàn đi bộ khám phá *Las Vegas* về đêm với: vườn nhiệt đới và thác nước trên sa mạc của *Casino Wynn*,  hệ thống kênh rạch quanh co và những chiếc thuyền Gondola ngược xuôi  ở Casino Venetian …
Hoặc xem biểu diễn các *live show đặc sắc* về đêm như "Le Rêve" tại Wynn với hàng trăm nữ vũ công cũng là VĐV bơi lặn chuyên nghiệp xuất hiện ngược trên mặt nước (vé tự túc trên 100 usd và phải đăng ký trước 1 ngày) hoặc Show "O" tại Bellagio (vé mua trước 3 tháng hoặc phải xếp hàng trước 2 tiếng) hoặc tự do tìm hiểu Las Vegas về đêm...
Nghỉ đêm khách sạn Harrah’s (4 sao, khu trung tâm) hoặc tương đương


*NGÀY 04. LAS VEGAS - LOS ANGELES (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI) 

*
Ăn sáng, trả phòng
Xe đưa đoàn đi chụp hình tại *Casino Luxor* - khu liên hợp khách sạn được xây dựng theo kiến trúc  Kim tự tháp với tượng nhân sư lớn hơn tượng thật ở Ai Cập
Đoàn vượt *sa mạc Nevada*, ghé tham quan* vườn Xương Rồng* và *cửa hàng Sô Cô La*. Ăn trưa tự chọn
Mua sắm trong siêu thị outlet mall với các mặt hàng do nhà máy bán trực tiếp nên giá rất rẻ
Chiều đến *khu Little Sài Gòn*, chụp hình trung tâm thương mại Phước Lộc Thọ và ăn tối *nhà hàng Việt Nam*
Trở về Los Angeles, nhận phòng *khách sạn Westin Los Angeles Airport (5 sao)* - hoặc khách sạn 4 sao

*NGÀY 05. LOS ANGELES - PHIM TRƯỜNG HOLLY WOOD (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI)
*

Xe đưa Đoàn đi tham quan con đường danh vọng *Hollywood Boulervard*, nơi in tên các tài tử  nghệ sĩ điện ảnh nổi tiếng như Michael Jackson, Marilyn Monroe, Charlie Chaplin, và rạp Chinese Mann nơi in dấu tay, dấu chân của các tài tử Anthony Hopkin, Harrison Ford, Dolby Theater - trước đây là rạp Kodak nơi phát giải Oscar, *đồi Beverly* - khu biệt thự của các ngôi sao danh tiếng thế giới; đại lộ Rodeo và Sunset - nơi các đạo diễn, nghệ sĩ uống café, mua sắm những món hàng thời trang với giá không thể tưởng tượng nổi. Ăn trưa.
Chiều: Đoàn vào tham quan *phim trường Holly Wood (Universal studio)*, bắt đầu tìm hiểu công nghệ điện ảnh bằng 1 tour đi vòng quanh phim trường và tham dự một số kịch bản phim như Công viên kỹ Jura, Xác ướp Ai Cập, Lao vào vũ trụ, King Kong...
Ăn tối. Về lại khách sạn nghỉ đêm



*NGÀY 06. LOS ANGELES - SAN JOSE - SAN FRANCISCO (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI) 
*

Ăn sáng trong khách sạn, trả phòng. Tiếp tục với chuyến *du lịch Mỹ*. Xe đưa đoàn đi *San Francisco* (khoảng 7 tiếng). Từ trên xe , quí khách sẽ thấy những rừng thông, ruộng nho rất thơ mộng
ăn trưa dọc đường. Chiều ghé thăm *San Jose* ăn tối
Đến San Francisco nhận phòng, nghỉ đêm khách sạn Holiday Inn Civic (4 sao, khu trung tâm SF)

*NGÀY 07. SAN FRANCISCO (ĂN SÁNG, TRƯA, TỐI) 

*
Ăn sáng, trả phòng. Chuyến *du lịch Mỹ 9 ngày* lại tiếp tục. Xe đưa đoàn tham quan*cầu Cổng Vàng (Golden Gate)* - bắc ngang qua  *vịnh San Francisco*; *đường hoa Lombard* - con đường dốc nghiêng 40 độ quanh co uốn lượn với hai bên lối đi trồng rất nhiều hoa ôn đới. Sau đó, đến thăm *Bảo tàng nghệ thuật (Art Esplanade*). Ăn trưa ở *Khu phố Hoa Kiều*
Chiều: Đoàn tham quan *Fisher Warf* (bến tàu ngư phủ), xem 300 con hải cẩu tại Pier 39 và mua quà lưu niệm hoặc lên tàu thăm vịnh San Francisco trong vòng 1 giờ (chi phí đi tàu tự túc).
Ăn tối. Quý khách tách đoàn tự do thăm thân nhân, bạn bè hoặc ra sân bay làm thủ tục xuất cảnh đáp chuyến bay đêm về Việt Nam. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.
(Lưu ý: Quý khách tách đoàn để thăm thân nhân sẽ tự túc vé máy bay nội địa và phương tiện di chuyển ra sân bay nếu có).Ăn tối


*NGÀY 8+9: ĐÀI LOAN - VIỆT NAM

*
Đoàn đến sân bay Taipei, quá cảnh (chi phí ăn uống tự túc)
Đáp chuyến bay về TPHCM
*11h15:* Đoàn về đến TPHCM, kết thúc chương trình *Tour du lịch Mỹ 9 ngày* đầy hấp dẫn.


*Giá trọn gói*
*Khuyến mãi tháng 4,5,6,7,8/ 2014*
*Phụ thu phòng đơn*

*64.000.000 VNĐ/KHÁCH*
*58.000.000 VNĐ/KHÁCH*
*12.000.000 VNĐ*



*Đăng ký trước ngày khởi hành 2 tháng, giảm thêm 2.000.000 VND/ khách

Xem thêm :
Tour Mỹ 6-8 ngày
Tour Mỹ 9-10 ngày
Tour Mỹ 11-12 ngày*

----------

